# Working life is over!



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Hopefully at least  Just had my exit interview and turned in all the security stuff. Had a great party last night at which we played. Feels really strange but really good to be out of the rat race that most private business has become. Sure will miss most of the people though.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

congrats on the retirement though...22 yrs left here...

plans for the new life?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Congrats, Dave!


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

congrats Dave,I've been out of the workforce for a couple of years now,a little premature on my part maybe,might pick up something part time in the future .


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

congrats!!!!!

another 33 for me....at the very least....


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

Congrats man! Gonna be a very long road for me.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Congratulations! If you're like most retirees that I know you'll be busier than ever!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Congratulations on your well deserved retirement. You can now become a full time musician. I envy your new found freedom. Since I am self employed I expect I shall work until the day I expire.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Congratulations, very happy for you!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Congratulations on the retirement, Dave. I understand when you say you'll miss your fellow workmates but not the business world.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

bw66 said:


> Congratulations! If you're like most retirees that I know_* you'll be busier than ever*_!


The truth!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congratulations Dave, well deserved!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Congrats Dave! Enjoy your time


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, that's a happy thought.

Definitely congrats. Stay busy. This should be more of a beginning than an end.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congratulations Dave!

Enjoy!!

I have been retired for just over 4 years. 
My biggest frustration is that all of my close friends that live nearby are still working. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Congratulations Dave! Have a long and enjoyable Retirement and Play buddy Play!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Congrats Dave. I have to agree with some of the posters here - you'll be busier than ever. 

What are your plans, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Plans include golf, tennis, travel, and MORE MUSIC! Also thinking of Yoga and Tai Chi to keep the body in some kind of shape.

Of course they're my plans, I'm sure my wife has other ideas for me, LOL.

Already asked if I'd consider going back to work, by a few departments. Err, no thanks, you're missing the point  At least if I get bored or broke I'll have an option. Although I really don't think boredom will be a problem.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Another Congrats Dave. I've got another 7 weeks and then I destroy the alarm clock.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Although my retirement was somewhat unintended, I have to say I wonder sometimes how I ever had the time to work. Congratulations Dave. Now you can do what you like (cue Blind Faith tune).


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> Thanks everyone. Plans include *golf*, tennis, *travel*, and *MORE MUSIC*! Also thinking of Yoga and Tai Chi to keep the body in some kind of shape.


Oooh, that sounds about right.

PS - If you decide to go the hot yoga route, let me know the where and when. I will drive anywhere to see that.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

bluzfish said:


> Although my retirement was somewhat unintended, I have to say I wonder sometimes how I ever had the time to work. Congratulations Dave. Now you can do what you like (cue Blind Faith tune).


[video=youtube;2LwcakgjXAc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LwcakgjXAc[/video]


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Congrats, Dave. Truly the endgame of every working man, and woman. I don't want to wish my life away, but I can't wait until that day comes for me. I'm hoping 13 years flies by (yeah right). Congrats again, Dave, and best wishes on this new chapter of your life. 

Cheers,
Alfie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Congrats! 
I hate to say it, but I'm looking forward to the day when I can do as you did.
There was a time when I loved what I do so much that I couldn't imagine not doing it. I don't hate it yet, but I sure do envy your life right now.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Congratulations Dave! Now you'll have time for music. I'm playing with 2 retirees right now. The drummer and I are probably a 3-5 years more to go. Like some have said, you'll be surprised at how busy you can get. My wife retired last year.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Congrats Dave! That's the day we all dream about. Any ceremonial smashing of the alarm clock planned?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Dave: Here is a new song for you to start working on. Your wife will love it. It describes your next phase of life.

[video=youtube;rBNCgEouRLg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBNCgEouRLg[/video]


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

I dream of the day too. Five more years for me if I don't get fired before then. Last week I called a fellow teacher an a$$h0le for laughing at me when I hurt my knee during a staff-student tug of war and this week I picked up a back talking grade 7 student by the back of his jacket and escorted him out the door. My patience is wearing thin for this nonsense. Retirement sounds pretty sweet. Congratulations!


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

All the best Dave. Enjoy the peace. Oh wait a minute, you're a guitar player!

P.S. You can still email all of us at the 'ole rat race with your gear pre-selloff notices! 



davetcan said:


> Hopefully at least  Just had my exit interview and turned in all the security stuff. Had a great party last night at which we played. Feels really strange but really good to be out of the rat race that most private business has become. Sure will miss most of the people though.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I always thought my 65th birthday would be my last working day.....WRONG. Right now it looks like 5 years down the road on the wife's 65th. Enjoy your time off.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

congratulations DaveT...enjoy your new found freedom!!

I am somewhat envious, I'll prolly be working till I drop


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Well played young man! Congrats Dave, I still have a few years ahead, but at least I'm putting away for the last bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks all, feels a little weird right now, LOL. A good kinda weird though.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Stay busy, as busy as you can. That is the key ingredient to not becoming a grumpy retiree!

Congrats!

I wanted to retire in November but I don't. I do love my job, I love working. It's a source of pride and satisfaction for me.

My husband has been retired for many years now. CNN is his best friend. I won't be like that!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> Stay busy, as busy as you can. That is the key ingredient to not becoming a grumpy retiree!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> ...


There is nothing wrong with being a "Grumpy" retiree. When I got divorced and retired for a while in my 20's I was stoned. When I retired for a while in my 30's I was a stay at home Dad. When I got divorced and retired for a while in my 40's I was drunk. Next time I retire I'm going to be this


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Congrats and well deserved Dave. It seems you are like me as far as missing the people you worked with. I still go back to the hospital i worked at and see them even after 7 years.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

I first retired when I was 50. But I got bored since my wife still wanted to work. So after taking a year off I went back into the job market taking short term contracts. I did that on and off until last year when I finally convinced my wife to retire. Now at 62 I am not going back to work. Too busy. Plus it affords me the time to devote to my hobbies that had been neglected when I was working. Males in my family have a history of passing on before they reach 70. I intend to be the first to pass that threshold.

Congrats Dave on your retirement.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Yep, 62 here also. I've been working since I was 19, most of those years at 50+ hours per week, and taking night courses in the early years, I'm toast 

Come to think about it I had my first paper route at 9 and worked in a variety store through high school, damn, I was a machine, LOL

"and you tell the kids that today and they wouldn't believe you"

[video=youtube;Xe1a1wHxTyo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xe1a1wHxTyo[/video]



GWN! said:


> I first retired when I was 50. But I got bored since my wife still wanted to work. So after taking a year off I went back into the job market taking short term contracts. I did that on and off until last year when I finally convinced my wife to retire. Now at 62 I am not going back to work. Too busy. Plus it affords me the time to devote to my hobbies that had been neglected when I was working. Males in my family have a history of passing on before they reach 70. I intend to be the first to pass that threshold.
> 
> Congrats Dave on your retirement.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

62, Good for you. My Dad retired at 59. My brother at 60. Unfortunately I couldn't afford it until 65, which is next month. Again Congrats.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

So Dave, are you trading in the Beemer on a big Buick with a permanently engaged right blinker? 8)


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Err, NO, LOL. I did trade in the small bimmer for a bigger X3, but that was for hauling gear 




sulphur said:


> So Dave, are you trading in the Beemer on a big Buick with a permanently engaged right blinker? 8)


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

sulphur said:


> So Dave, are you trading in the Beemer on a big Buick with a permanently engaged right blinker? 8)


What a visual! lmao


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Congrats, Dave. I'll put in a word for looking into the Road Scholar program. http://www.roadscholar.org/ They used to go under the moniker "Elderhostel". It's an international program linking travel and non-credit study. I first learned about it over 25 years ago, and used to get some of my volunteers for my doctoral work from there. Great bunch of people.

The "courses" are generally offered at universities or colleges, though some are not. My experience was that the classes tend to run in the mornings, with the afternoons free. About half the attendees are locals, and the other half "come-from-aways". The locals are only too happy to show off their region to the visitors, and people make good friends in the process. The accommodations are often university dorm rooms (cleaned up first!), so it can be cost-effective. Courses are generally connected in some way to the place where they are offered. When I was in Victoria, I remember one year the course was on China-Russia relations. In Fredericton, since the class was across the street from the provincial archive, it was a geneology course. But I've seen courses offered in the Loire Valley on the history of French wine, and courses in the American Southwest involving fossil digs. For folks who missed out on their chanced to attend university, or those who went, enjoyed it, but don't want to put up with youngsters asking "will this be on the exam?", it's an opportunity to think, be around others of similar age who also like to think, travel a bit without spending too much, and make new friends. I can say from experience on both coasts that it's a great bunch of people.

Myself, I wasn't planning on retiring. I really didn't finish school until I was 42, so I haven't really put in my time. Our youngest won't finish school until I'm 67 or so. Doesn't mean I won't leave my primary employment behind and do something else instead, but I expect to remain in the workforce for a while yet. I do probably need to dye my hair or something so that people stop asking me "So how many more months until your retirement?". It can get a little tiresome. On the other hand, so many of my co-workers started their full-time working life in their mid-20's, that I'm generally older than everyone around me, including senior management; buncha punks.

The general trend these days is for folks in so-called "knowledge work" to leave primary employment a bit earlier than others, but remain in the workforce longer. As near as I can tell, there are a few reasons for it. One is that such work does not demand physical robustness: you can be wheezing from a wheelchair and still do it and be handsomely paid. And a second is that such work, rightly or wrongly, is well-compensated and many people find they need the additional non-pension income to sustain the lifestyle they've become accustomed to. Finally, it's the sort of work you can do independently, as a consultant or contract worker of some type, on your own schedule, and is often stimulating work.

Human beings LIKE having schedules. Not necessarily confining ones, but schedules that allow certain time periods to have importance for them, and allow for a useful predictability to the day/week. There IS no weekend, in the absence of a work-week. For some people, the schedule aspect is fulfilled by volunteer activities, that come with a timetable, but do not have slavish expectations of a draining commitment. And I would be remiss in not noting that for a lot of folks the social network of coworkers can be important to them. So many of us live in neighbourhoods that are in a perpetual state of flux, in terms of neighbours and businesses, that there is something comforting in being able to meet up with familiar faces every day. Volunteerism is not obligatory for that, but it's a way of accomplishing it if daily life on its own doesn't.


----------



## sadowsky13 (Feb 26, 2007)

congrats Dave, enjoy your retirement. for some reason I think I'll probably see you again


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks Brendan, those odds are extremely good, LOL.



sadowsky13 said:


> congrats Dave, enjoy your retirement. for some reason I think I'll probably see you again


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Congrats Dave. I figure I'll work full time for another 11 or 12 years and then ease into retirement with a consuntancy contract (same company).

It seems like a long time form now, but I have a feeling it will be on me nefore I know it (presuming I live that long).

All the best.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Congrats on your well deserved retirement Dave. I retired 4 years ago and was very busy for the first 3 years. Last year I got a bit bored, not that I wasn't involved in much but it seemed to be all in the evenings, so I picked up a part time job for 3 days a week then I'm off for 4 days straight. I love it! It keeps me interested (I had to go through a number of weeks training) so my mind is active and now my days off are more focused. I'm sure your days will fill up with lots of activities now that you have time so enjoy yourself - you've earned this.


----------

